# Python Ban Approved



## Riplee (Jan 17, 2012)

Includes Burmese python, Northern African python, Southern African python and yellow anaconda.

Suprise they skipped the Retic and Green anaconda....

Heres a link: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/01/17/2592593/us-set-to-approve-python-ban.html

Very Sad!!!!!!!!!!!

Whats the NEXT???????


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 17, 2012)

Boa constrictors....seriously....


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jan 17, 2012)

Tegus will be on the next pass....again.



Draco D Tegu said:


> Tegus will be on the next bill again. Anything that gets any size to it freaks people out. <smdh>


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 17, 2012)

I do think tegus will be added eventually, but I'm not sure it will be on the next pass.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 17, 2012)

_If they do add tegus I don't think it'll be any time soon. The main purposes behind python bans besides not being indigenous are the eco system and danger or nuisance to pets and people. It's one thing to walk in your back yard and see a huge python compared to a tegu. Even though some people because of the media, some fears and blissful ignorance, may see them in the same way._


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 17, 2012)

Rapidly losing what little respect I had left for our government.


----------



## james.w (Jan 17, 2012)

http://united-states-association-of-reptile-keepers.rallycongress.com/5799/no-on-fws-python-rule-bad-american-small-business-families-alread/


----------



## Thumper (Jan 17, 2012)

Tegus Seem to have already established a colony in Florida according to this paper. 

http://www.floridainvasives.org/Heartland/links/TeguBioprofileSep2006.pdf

It's not only about scaring people. It's about animals invasive species changing the ecosystem. I'm not backing the ban by any means. I'm just saying this is the ammunition they are going to use against us responsible keepers.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 17, 2012)

Tegus have been established in FL for years. First in Polk Co, and now in S FL. There are more problems with tegus in FL than fear. We have a lot of produce such a strawberry farms that tegus will consume. We will habitat issues already and now another egg eating lizard. Plus, tegus dug burrows and we have numerous horse and free roaming cattle farms. Now you're playing with people's money and business.


----------



## Reptile_fever (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnMatthew said:


> Rapidly losing what little respect I had left for our government.


I lost mine long time ago!
Soon my friends there gonna take our big cages,then our small ones! Then we'll tell our grandchildren looking at these empty tanks... We use to keep this,that...... this is depressing!! Next will be the other pythons,then exotic fish,reptiles,amphibians,mammals! After this law goes threw Feb 3rd,the will add more & more,we will have less & less,while they gain more & more! Please tegu talk community ,for the "reptile/exotic keeping" community world needs us,lets stand & speak up for our rights. Or soon i'm afraid we will have less & less rights!!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 18, 2012)

*Python Ban Update*

So as of yesterday, Burmese pythons, African rock pythons, and yellow anacondas will be classified as injurious wildlife under the Lacey Act. It will be illegal to import these species internationally or move them across state lines. People who own the listed species will not be penalized as long as it is legal in their home state to do so. The species that lobbyists wanted on the list but failed to get on include the boa constrictor, the reticulated python, and the remaining species of anaconda. Just thought you guys would like to know if you haven't already heard the news.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 18, 2012)

*RE: Python Ban Update*

_These two threads should be combined, to keep all the info in one place.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10626&action=lastpost_


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 18, 2012)

I am truly surprised retics made it off the list. Of all the greater constrictors, this is the one I would consider the most dangerous. This is only one of two species of snake that is a confirmed man-eater and I have read too many account of captive retics taking people out. I love snakes, but there are some animals people shouldn't be allowed to keep.


----------



## Reptile_fever (Jan 18, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> I am truly surprised retics made it off the list. Of all the greater constrictors, this is the one I would consider the most dangerous. This is only one of two species of snake that is a confirmed man-eater and I have read too many account of captive retics taking people out. I love snakes, but there are some animals people shouldn't be allowed to keep.


In some ways i agree with you! In others... not so much! Yes im suprised to,maybe a permit system!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 18, 2012)

_I'm on the fence about the whole thing, we need more restrictions but at the same time you can't force people to be responsible and do the right thing. If it was that easy we wouldn't have so many issues in the first place. There's always going to be somebody trying to get over and cut corners ban or not, which eventually screws the people doing the right thing._


----------



## Reptile_fever (Jan 18, 2012)

Like you need to be old enough to drive or buy curtain items,why not some animals that can be dangerous if not kept in a strong enough structor or such,maybe! There's a solution for every problem!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 18, 2012)

Reptile_fever said:


> Like you need to be old enough to drive or buy curtain items,why not some animals that can be dangerous if not kept in a strong enough structor or such,maybe! There's a solution for every problem!



Amen! And to think I had just considered getting a granite Burm, lol.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Jan 18, 2012)

It is so sad and the unfortunate thing is that if people didn't release these snakes into the while and did their research prior to getting them, then they would not be let loose and we wouldn't have these problems to begin with. I can understand their need especially in places such as Florida but if they started with these snakes then what is next? It is very sad.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 18, 2012)

_You have to look at the broader picture. There's a lot more to it than just irresponsible owners releasing animals. Just about everyone has had an animal escape at one point or another. From imported insects to livestock that were never found, doesn't mean they died shortly after. The only differences are the type of animals that got a way and whether or not the environment is suitable for them to survive and procreate on their own. _


----------



## james.w (Jan 18, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Reptile_fever said:
> 
> 
> > Like you need to be old enough to drive or buy curtain items,why not some animals that can be dangerous if not kept in a strong enough structor or such,maybe! There's a solution for every problem!
> ...



You still can.


----------



## got10 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well ,that is ONE state I wont be moving to now


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 19, 2012)

james.w said:


> dragonmetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Reptile_fever said:
> ...



I reread the ban after making this post. Thank the gods above and below the only reptiles restricted in California are crocodilians, snapping turtles, and venomous snakes.


----------



## james.w (Jan 19, 2012)

martinreptiles_3 said:


> It is so sad and the unfortunate thing is that if people didn't release these snakes into the while and did their research prior to getting them, then they would not be let loose and we wouldn't have these problems to begin with. I can understand their need especially in places such as Florida but if they started with these snakes then what is next? It is very sad.



DNA testing has proven that the majority of the Burms in the Everglades are from facilities that were destroyed by Hurricane Andrew and not from irresponsible owners releasing them.


----------

